# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Kapan kolam baru bisa di isi koi?

## mryul

Para suhu mohon arahan kapan kolam baru mulai dapat di isi koi?dan bagamana cara agar kolam cepat di huni sang KOI?Terimakasih..☺

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

